# I don't like being in public



## Question-Everything (Jun 30, 2012)

I went to the movies today and I was so dp'd like more than i've been in the last month or so. I haven't been to the movies in a long time so this is the first time i've noticed this happens to me. Every single time I go to the movies I would get ridiculously dp'd. At one point I thought I was going to fall down because I wasn't in control of myself at all. Kind of scary and i seriously feel like I was going to fall down. Maybe it's just being around a whole bunch of people, i dont usually enjoy that either. Idk if anyone has a similar experience with places you go to and get more dp'd i'd love to hear about it.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Question-Everything said:


> I went to the movies today and I was so dp'd like more than i've been in the last month or so. I haven't been to the movies in a long time so this is the first time i've noticed this happens to me. Every single time I go to the movies I would get ridiculously dp'd. At one point I thought I was going to fall down because I wasn't in control of myself at all. Kind of scary and i seriously feel like I was going to fall down. Maybe it's just being around a whole bunch of people, i dont usually enjoy that either. Idk if anyone has a similar experience with places you go to and get more dp'd i'd love to hear about it.


I have extreme social anxiety, but I haven't been to such places (Cinemas, Restaurants, Malls) in a long time so I don't really know how I would feel now but I think I'd still feel horrible because my anxiety is so damn high ;/


----------



## Roza (Sep 9, 2012)

Question-Everything said:


> I went to the movies today and I was so dp'd like more than i've been in the last month or so. I haven't been to the movies in a long time so this is the first time i've noticed this happens to me. Every single time I go to the movies I would get ridiculously dp'd. At one point I thought I was going to fall down because I wasn't in control of myself at all. Kind of scary and i seriously feel like I was going to fall down. Maybe it's just being around a whole bunch of people, i dont usually enjoy that either. Idk if anyone has a similar experience with places you go to and get more dp'd i'd love to hear about it.


Hi there,

I can relate to what you are feeling. I'm also going through the same. Ive actually quit my job and somedays I tend to stay home for 2 consecutive days because I fear going outside and being around people that it makes me feel so depersonalized. I wake up everyday hoping this monster would go away but it doesnt and i just have to fight through it


----------



## floatingthrulife (Aug 19, 2012)

Question-Everything said:


> I went to the movies today and I was so dp'd like more than i've been in the last month or so. I haven't been to the movies in a long time so this is the first time i've noticed this happens to me. Every single time I go to the movies I would get ridiculously dp'd. At one point I thought I was going to fall down because I wasn't in control of myself at all. Kind of scary and i seriously feel like I was going to fall down. Maybe it's just being around a whole bunch of people, i dont usually enjoy that either. Idk if anyone has a similar experience with places you go to and get more dp'd i'd love to hear about it.


School makes me feel the most dp'd. And, like you, sometimes when I go to the movies I feel very detached from what is going on like I won't care if the main character dies. And I have crazy social anxiety so I don't really like public places.


----------



## Question-Everything (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeah I'm starting to connect my symptoms and I too have social anxiety. Last year I got extremly dpd in school but this year it seems to be a little bit better. But it's only two weeks into school.........I also know i've heard people say that social interaction is good for recovery but I don't like that to be honest. I feel like that method would make me worse before I get better.


----------



## SongBillong (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah, I know exactly what you're saying. Just today, I went to a massive country fayre and there must've been around 10,000 people there. The sight of the crowds and mixture of sounds made me feel physically dizzy and light-headed and I couldn't even talk properly to people because it didn't seem real. And yet, when I saw my friends later on (about seven of them), my DP/DR was considerably less intense because it was quieter, calmer and there was less to 'take in'.

Oh, and busy corridors are probably the worst place. Far too much stuff in a confined space.


----------

